# Figura paterna



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2010)

Non sono mai riuscito a pensare a mio padre come ad una figura, o come ad un essere che doveva rivestire un ruolo, o come ad un gigante. Io l'ho sempre visto come un uomo che tribola da mane a sera con una donna ( mia madre) che non gli ha mai permesso di volare.

La figura, il mio idolo, il modello è sempre stato per me mio nonno materno, del resto tutto quello che mi ha mostrato mio nonno, alla prova dei fatti è sempre risultato veritiero.

Quand'ero bambino dovevo star seduto dietro, perchè mi si diceva, sei un bambino, ma io dissi a mio padre, che divenuto grande, lui sarebbe saluto dietro perchè sarebbe stato un vecchio.

Di mio padre salvo questo: Una fede nella concretezza e nella semplicità. 

Non so proprio se è stato un bravo padre, non ve lo so dire, so solo che per amor di pace, faceva tutto quello che voleva la mamma, compresa la razione quotidiana di botte, alla sera. Infatti il pover uomo tornava alla sera stremato dal lavoro e si sorbiva la predica del giorno. Ma un giorno stanco anche di questo disse a mia madre, che dato che non era capace di tenermi, mi avrebbe tenuto lui con sè al pomeriggio in ditta. 
Abbastanza stranamente le botte finirono.

Mia madre diceva di avere paura di mio padre, perchè quando aveva deciso una cosa, era indiscutibile. 

Mio padre, imparò a sue spese, a fare e tacere, sbattendosene altamente i maroni di cose come dialogo di coppia. Quante volte l'ho visto alzarsi da tavola in silenzio, prendere la giacca, e inforcare la porta, mentre mia madre continuava a predicare al vento, anche per mezz'ore intere.

Un giorno disse: Con te ci sono solo due risposte, una si e l'altra va bene, devi sempre per forza averla vinta su tutto.

Un giorno disse a me: Se un giorno ti sposerai, non permettere mai a tua moglie di ficcanasare nei tuoi affari, altrimenti ti farà spendere il denaro come vuole lei, e ti farà fare tutto quello che vuole lei.

Quante volte ho visto mia madre incapace di vedere il suo punto di vista, e convincere lui, a furia di discussioni, che lui "doveva" pensarla così come lei aveva deciso che doveva pensare.

Ho beccato montagne di volte mia madre in bugia, mio padre mai.

La frase fatta di mia madre è: " Non trovo giusto che"..
E quando arriva a questo, tutti noi, sappiamo di essere fottuti.

Il massimo del minimo fu che mio padre rinuncia all'abbonamento a due quotidiani, perchè la moglie non trova giusto che lui passi le serate in ufficio a leggersi i suoi giornali.

Fedele? Non so.
Mia madre, si è sempre autocrocifissa, a sentire lei, ha sempre avuto proposte ed occasioni da signori, dei veri signori, altolocati, ma non ha mai ceduto, per motivi di purezza interiore. ( altra cosa che io non so cosa sia: la purezza).

Ho visto almeno 3 donne fare il filo a mio padre. E so che una lo faceva veramente ridere, quando c'era lei lui cominciava a fare lo scemo, esternava quel lato giocoso, che altrimenti in casa non c'era mai.

Da mia madre non ho imparato un cazzo:
Solo: montagne di futili polemiche, che non portano a nulla, solo critiche, non va ben così non va ben colà, ecc..ecc...

Da mio padre ho avuto questo: 
Lui mi ha fornito gli strumenti per diventare un adulto capace di badare a sè stesso. Per lui, fu un orgoglio da quel giorno che mi intestati un immobile. Fin qui ti ho accompagnato ora cammina con le tue gambe.

Da bambino ho rischiato di perdere mio padre per malattia.
Posso dirvi che rimpiangevo le botte, anche quelle con la cinghia, piuttosto di vedere quel letto vuoto, e il silenzio agghiacciante, della sua non presenza.


----------



## Amarax (5 Aprile 2010)

Se questa è la tua storia.
Anche tu non sei giovanissimo. Questa è la vita comune e triste, vissuta più o meno da tutti quelli che oggi hanno dai 40 anni in su.Si e no con qualche variazione sul tema.
Oggi noi difendiamo i figli ad oltranza e forse siamo caduti da un eccesso al suo opposto:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Se questa è la tua storia.
> Anche tu non sei giovanissimo. Questa è la vita comune e triste, vissuta più o meno da tutti quelli che oggi hanno dai 40 anni in su.Si e no con qualche variazione sul tema.
> Oggi noi difendiamo i figli ad oltranza e forse siamo caduti da un eccesso al suo opposto:unhappy:


Io sono del 1967, mio padre del 1937, mio nonno era del 1907.
Fico no?

Oramai siamo schiavi dei figli...


----------



## Amarax (6 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono del 1967, mio padre del 1937, mio nonno era del 1907.
> Fico no?
> 
> Oramai siamo schiavi dei figli...


Bella cadenza...li giochiamo al lotto ??:carneval:


Vero. Io ho cercato di far crescere i miei nella certezza di essere amati . Fino ad ora mi pare  sia andata bene. Poi saprò di cosa sono accusata. Perchè i figli  accusano i genitori sempre di qualcosa


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Bella cadenza...li giochiamo al lotto ??:carneval:
> 
> 
> Vero. Io ho cercato di far crescere i miei nella certezza di essere amati . Fino ad ora mi pare  sia andata bene. Poi saprò di cosa sono accusata. Perchè i figli  accusano i genitori sempre di qualcosa


Io ho sempre avuto invece la certezza di non essere amato, ma sopportato.
Ma in definitiva aveva ragione mia madre.
Io sono insopportabile.
Ho buone ragioni, adesso, per allontanare ogni donna dal mio cuore.
Tanto che cosa ci rimetto?


----------



## ignavius (6 Aprile 2010)

Dai, visto l'"outing" genitoriale di Conte, lo faccio pure io.

Mio padre era una montagna. Estrema, lontana, immensa, proiettava la sua ombra su tutto. Un personale già discretamente importante veniva ingigantito da un portamento ed un carisma irresistibili. grande professionista, buon leader di eventi legati alla sua Marina Militare dove in cinque anni di guerra non aveva neppure imparato a nuotare. Ma quegli anni furono il suo vero rifugio.
Uomo di principi, pur riconosciutissimo esponente a livello nazionale nella sua professione, non fece mai denaro come i suoi colleghi, tanto che noi figli non riuscivamo mai a capire se eravamo ricchi o no. Vivevamo in una casa enorme, invidiati da molti. Lui era per tutti "Il Cavaliere" (no, non quello.....), ma non è che navigassimo nel benessere. Era figlio di uno dei grandi industriali della nostra zona, purtroppo fallito e finito in miseria per una fidejussione mal riposta alla quale volle tener fede malgrado la palese frode e la disponibilità delle banche a non coinvolgerlo.
E' destino di famiglia: per i principi ci si rovina la vita, ma tant'è.

Mammina mia cara era una pazza furiosa. Ha cresciuto i tre figli a suon di insulti e cattiverie, ricatti, colpe. Adorabile in pubblico, gran lavoratrice, in apparenza madre impeccabile, scaricò su noi fratelli tutto l'odio maturato nella sua infanzia contro un padre burbero e traditore e poi contro la famiglia "decaduta" del marito. Mia nonna pare si suicidò in seguito ai ripetuti tradimenti.
Forse la fortuna professionale di mio padre si deve anche a questo: per sfuggire alla violenza della moglie che non risparmiava neppure lui, passò la sua vita sepolto nel suo ufficio, ed all'arrivo a casa, in risposta a tutte le accuse e le cattiverie vomitategli addosso a nostro carico dalla moglie, rispondeva con lapidarie frasi del vangelo.

Risultato?

Un figlio intelligentissimo ed estremamente buono e ricco interiormente, prima alcolizzato, poi sprecato in una vita ai margini, con "amici" che lo irridono e gli portano via pure gli spiccioli.
Una figlia avida e piena di odio mortale contro chiunque non le sia suddito, compreso il padre finché era in vita e peggio ancora dopo morto, ma che "coltivava" per interesse con la falsità ereditata dalla madre.
Un altro figlio....... sostanzialmente mediocre, incapace tanto di eccellere come il padre quanto di annullarsi come il fratello. Non per nulla il nick Ignavius.

Ogni giorno mi chiedo in quale modo sarò capace di rovinare mio figlio.


----------



## ranatan (6 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Dai, visto l'"outing" genitoriale di Conte, lo faccio pure io.
> 
> 
> Un figlio intelligentissimo ed estremamente buono e ricco interiormente, prima alcolizzato, poi sprecato in una vita ai margini, con "amici" che lo irridono e gli portano via pure gli spiccioli.
> ...


Mamma mia ragazzi, che angoscia fate venire!
Da qualche tempo vado spesso a parlare con una psicologa dei miei problemi personali e gira che ti rigira siamo ovviamente finiti a parlare del rapporto con mia madre. Donna dolcissima e premurosa. Ho descritto il nostro rapporto nei dettagli e pare che la psicologa, tralasciando i numerosissimi lati positivi di mia madre, si sia focalizzata sul fatto che lei quando ero piccola era molto impegnata con il lavoro e che ogni tanto si lasciava andare a lamenti del tipo "non ce la faccio più...voglio scappare e non tornare più", oppure piangesse per l'enorme fatica che provava nel tirarmi su.
Dice che a causa delle sue lamentele io ora faccio una fatica mortale a lasciarmi andare ai sentimenti e a fidarmi delle persone. Dice che ci dobbiamo lavorare.
Ora...può essere, però non ne sono molto convinta. Anche i genitori sono umani e hanno diritto a sfogarsi ogni tanto e aanche loro hanno momenti su e momenti giù. 
Possibile che il nostro carattere e ciò che siamo diventati dipenda così tanto dalle parole dette (o non dette) in famiglia?
Possibile che dovrò stare attenta a tutto quello che dirò in presenza delle mie figlie?
Comunque, su una cosa la psico ha ragione, mi fido poco della gente...infatti penso che lei la voglia tirare in lunga per mero calcolo economico 
(scherzo...)


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi, che angoscia fate venire!
> Da qualche tempo vado spesso a parlare con una psicologa dei miei problemi personali e gira che ti rigira siamo ovviamente finiti a parlare del rapporto con mia madre. Donna dolcissima e premurosa. Ho descritto il nostro rapporto nei dettagli e pare che la psicologa, tralasciando i numerosissimi lati positivi di mia madre, si sia focalizzata sul fatto che lei quando ero piccola era molto impegnata con il lavoro e che ogni tanto si lasciava andare a lamenti del tipo "non ce la faccio più...voglio scappare e non tornare più", oppure piangesse per l'enorme fatica che provava nel tirarmi su.
> Dice che a causa delle sue lamentele io ora faccio una fatica mortale a lasciarmi andare ai sentimenti e a fidarmi delle persone. Dice che ci dobbiamo lavorare.
> Ora...può essere, però non ne sono molto convinta. Anche i genitori sono umani e hanno diritto a sfogarsi ogni tanto e aanche loro hanno momenti su e momenti giù.
> ...


Ma io non ci scherzerei troppo:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (6 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non ci scherzerei troppo:carneval:


Mi sa che hai ragione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Credo che i genitori non determino come diventiamo (anche fratelli gemelli sono diversi), ma siano determinanti.
Credo cioè che il rapporto con genitori, costituito dal loro modo di essere e di rapportarsi e il nostro modo di corrispondere, costituisca la nostra base formativa.
Per questo questo thread o altri simili mi imbarazzano molto. Credo che, parlando dei propri genitori, ognuno riveli di sè molto più di quanto crede come chi indossi un costume senza accorgersi che è trasparente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi, che angoscia fate venire!
> Da qualche tempo vado spesso a parlare con una psicologa dei miei problemi personali e gira che ti rigira siamo ovviamente finiti a parlare del rapporto con mia madre. Donna dolcissima e premurosa. Ho descritto il nostro rapporto nei dettagli e pare che la psicologa, tralasciando i numerosissimi lati positivi di mia madre, si sia focalizzata sul fatto che lei quando ero piccola era molto impegnata con il lavoro e che ogni tanto si lasciava andare a lamenti del tipo "non ce la faccio più...voglio scappare e non tornare più", oppure piangesse per l'enorme fatica che provava nel tirarmi su.
> Dice che a causa delle sue lamentele io ora faccio una fatica mortale a lasciarmi andare ai sentimenti e a fidarmi delle persone. Dice che ci dobbiamo lavorare.
> Ora...può essere, però non ne sono molto convinta. Anche i genitori sono umani e hanno diritto a sfogarsi ogni tanto e aanche loro hanno momenti su e momenti giù.
> ...


 Non è importante tanto quanto diceva tua madre (appunto ognuno ha momenti di stanchezza), ma come l'hai interpretato tu bambina e come l'hai elaborato. Se tu lo ricordi e lo riferisci per te è stato importante.


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

Sentirsi ripetere con asprezza estrema, cattiveria pura, frasi come _"avrei dovuto ammazzarvi da piccoli, almeno uscita di galera non avrei la vita rovinata",_ sentirsi irrisi continuamente sui momenti più importanti delle nostra crescita, come sentirsi dare con marcato sarcasmo del _"frocetto"_ appena si mostra un po' di sensibilità. Sentire che al proprio fratello vengono rinfacciate le cure che ha dovuto subire con frasi come _"ricordati che non sono nemmeno più tuoi i denti che hai in bocca. Non ti puoi permettere di digrignarli"_ (bocca rifatta quasi completamente a 14 anni). Sentirsi usare, quale figlio minore, come strumento per ferire i fratelli maggiori con accuse insensate, beh, questo e altro penso influiscano parecchio.
Mio fratello è sempre stato accusato di essere un incapace, e tale ha accettato di essere, ad un certo punto (pur non essendolo affatto).
Mia sorella per mia madre è sempre stata una puttana, e come tale, nell'accezione peggiore del termine, cioè "capace di vendere tutto di sè per soldi o potere" è poi cresciuta.
Io sono quello che ne è venuto fuori meno peggio, proprio perchè spesso, essendo il minore, blandito sfacciatamente per ingelosire gli altri.
E mio padre, pover'uomo, non riusciva a fare altro che dispensare frasi evangeliche.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Mamma mia...i miei genitori sono delle perle o i vostri sono due mostri?

In una situazione simile ci si sposa chiunque pur di uscire da casa!!!!

Io  ho quaranta anni e i miei genitori ancora mi viziano.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mamma mia...i miei genitori sono delle perle o i vostri sono due mostri?
> 
> In una situazione simile ci si sposa chiunque pur di uscire da casa!!!!
> 
> Io sono ho quaranta anni e* i miei genitori ancora mi viziano*.


A chi lo dici:carneval:

E' bello essere "ancora figli" ogni tanto


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

La mia cara mammetta oggi è una donnina fragile di 83 anni.
Penso che abbia unicamente diritto ad essere accudita ed amata, a prescindere da come possa aver vissuto.
Ogni tanto la sua natura tenta ancora di uscire allo scoperto, ma ormai fa più tenerezza che spavento, almeno a me, e la si zittisce con poco. Fa quasi male vederla così fragile.
Mio fratello si trova ancora a sentirsi rizzare gli ormai pochi capelli in testa per la tensione, e continua a digrignare i _"non suoi"_ poveri denti. 
La sorellina ha vinto la causa contro di noi (ma alla fin fine soprattutto contro suo padre). Ha preso già da tempo il testimone dalla madre, e continua la tradizione.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A chi lo dici:carneval:
> 
> E' bello essere "ancora figli" ogni tanto


 siete fortunate


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> La mia cara mammetta oggi è una donnina fragile di 83 anni.
> *Penso che abbia unicamente diritto ad essere accudita ed amata, a prescindere da come possa aver vissuto.*
> Ogni tanto la sua natura tenta ancora di uscire allo scoperto, ma ormai fa più tenerezza che spavento, almeno a me, e la si zittisce con poco. Fa quasi male vederla così fragile.
> Mio fratello si trova ancora a sentirsi rizzare gli ormai pochi capelli in testa per la tensione, e continua a digrignare i _"non suoi"_ poveri denti.
> La sorellina ha vinto la causa contro di noi (ma alla fin fine soprattutto contro suo padre). Ha preso già da tempo il testimone dalla madre, e continua la tradizione.


Forse non diritto, ma questo ti fa onore, è molto bello  Dico non diritto, perchè presuppone un obbligo morale da parte di qualcuno... un obbligo morale che non c'è, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete fortunate


Si, ne sono consapevole e grata.

Il mio papà, ancora in splendida forma (incrocio le dita) tutte le mattine si alza per accompagnare i miei bambini a scuola. Loro naturalmente lo adorano.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Se penso ai miei genitori mi viene quasi quasi voglia di invecchiare.....

Se la fortuna mi assiste, e anche la salute voglio essere una nonna con la messa in piega, di quelle  con i bigodini, che sforna torte.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

I miei potrebbero essere i miei nonni all'anagrafe... di testa certe volte sono piu' giovani e liberali della sottoscritta:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse non diritto, ma questo ti fa onore, è molto bello  Dico non diritto, perchè presuppone un obbligo morale da parte di qualcuno... un obbligo morale che non c'è, a mio modo di vedere.


tu, avendomi letto altrove, sai come la penso. Ho usato solo per consuetudine una parola che per me è inesistente, ed oltretutto all'origine del peggior destino umano: diritto.
Per me esiste unicamente l'obbligo morale. NOn quello imposto da leggi, fedi, dogmi di qualsiasi natura, non quello che viene dall'esterno, ma quello che scaturisce naturalmente dall'animo di ognuno. Ed ognuno di noi non ne possiede uno diverso, anzi, tutti siamo perfettamente uguali in quello, ma diverso è il modo in cui ognuno sa trovare o meno la forza di affrontarlo.
Io ho il preciso dovere morale di accudire mia madre anziana, e far fronte a questo dovere è l'assolvimento di una piccola parte degli infiniti doveri a cui mi sento soggetto in quanto essere (più o meno) senziente.
Lo faccio con piacere, perchè mi fa sentire in linea con le mie convinzioni, non perchè io possa "mostrare la mia bontà" ad alcuno.
Mio dovere sarebbe di offrire me stesso ad ognuno che si mostri più debole di me. Lo faccio purtroppo solo per il margine che il mio istinto di sopravvivenza mi consente.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> tu, avendomi letto altrove, sai come la penso. Ho usato solo per consuetudine una parola che per me è inesistente, ed oltretutto all'origine del peggior destino umano: diritto.
> Per me esiste unicamente l'obbligo morale. NOn quello imposto da leggi, fedi, dogmi di qualsiasi natura, non quello che viene dall'esterno, ma quello che scaturisce naturalmente dall'animo di ognuno. Ed ognuno di noi non ne possiede uno diverso, anzi, tutti siamo perfettamente uguali in quello, ma diverso è il modo in cui ognuno sa trovare o meno la forza di affrontarlo.
> *Io ho il preciso dovere morale di accudire mia madre anziana*, e far fronte a questo dovere è l'assolvimento di una piccola parte degli infiniti doveri a cui mi sento soggetto in quanto essere (più o meno) senziente.
> Lo faccio con piacere, perchè mi fa sentire in linea con le mie convinzioni, non perchè io possa "mostrare la mia bontà" ad alcuno.
> Mio dovere sarebbe di offrire me stesso ad ognuno che si mostri più debole di me. Lo faccio purtroppo solo per il margine che il mio istinto di sopravvivenza mi consente.


Se percepisci questo, nonostante tutto, fai bene ad assecondare questo sentimento. C'è chi non lo avverte come dovere, ma ognuno a malapena può arrivare a capire con gran fatica ed impegno la propria verità... figuriamoci quella degli altri.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

OT Volevo riprendere un post di persa e mi è comparso Moltimodi....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> OT Volevo riprendere un post di persa e mi è comparso Moltimodi....


Chiama un esorcista!


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> OT Volevo riprendere un post di persa e mi è comparso Moltimodi....


 ma in sogno? :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma in sogno? :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sto male
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma in sogno? :carneval:


No. Ho passato una notta tranquilla.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Ho passato una notta tranquilla.


 Meno male che hai scritto No. immagina:
_Si. Ho passato una notta tranquilla. _


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> OT Volevo riprendere un post di persa e mi è comparso Moltimodi....


 Il mio è nella prima pagina ed esprimevo il mio imbarazzo ..che sta aumentando.

Poi tutti stanno finendo a parlare di entrambi o della madre.

Io se penso a mio padre lo penso come padre e a come mi ha trasmesso di andare bene comunque. Anche se da bambina pensavo che sarebbe stato più contento di un maschio da poter mandare in marina a 16 anni :mrgreen:... Mi ha trattata da maschio e da femmina insieme essendo molto amorevole e apprezzandomi e trasmettendomi le sue passioni "maschili".


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meno male che hai scritto No. immagina:
> _Si. Ho passato una notta tranquilla. _


 
Certi segreti li tengo per me. Sono una signora io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio è nella prima pagina ed esprimevo il mio imbarazzo ..che sta aumentando.
> 
> Poi tutti stanno finendo a parlare di entrambi o della madre.
> 
> Io se penso a mio padre lo penso come padre e a come mi ha trasmesso di andare bene comunque. Anche se da bambina pensavo che sarebbe stato più contento di un maschio da poter mandare in marina a 16 anni :mrgreen:... Mi ha trattata da maschio e da femmina insieme essendo molto amorevole e apprezzandomi e trasmettendomi le sue passioni "maschili".


 
Eccoti...ti ho ripresa...
Comunque certe cose tornano...chi è stato apprezzato dai genitori ha in genere una buona considerazione di sè...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certi segreti li tengo per me. Sono una signora io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 mai avuto dubbi su questo :carneval:


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Come erano i tuoi genitori MM? O come sono...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Come erano i tuoi genitori MM? O come sono...


 Come sono, fortunatamente 
Mio padre molto libero di pensiero, direi anarchico nel modo di vedere il mondo... da bambino mi ricordo le prime canzoni di De Andrè sul vecchio giradischi. Gli ho rubato l'amore per i libri, e fortunatamente quello per l'azione, cose che quasi sempre purtroppo marciano separate.
Mia madre molto presente materialmente, molto meno sull'affetto. Però per la sua storia familiare la capisco perfettamente... 
Sono molto legato ad entrambi (però il vero legame è con mio padre), anche se lo dimostro a modo mio. Sono stato fortunato.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Per essere felici dopo un'infanzia infelice, ci vuole una buona dose di fortuna. Non mi ricordo chi lo dicesse, ma credo sia sacrosanto.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Per essere felici dopo un'infanzia infelice, ci vuole una buona dose di fortuna. Non mi ricordo chi lo dicesse, ma credo sia sacrosanto.


 E' quasi impossibile, se l'infanzia è stata davvero infelice.


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' quasi impossibile, se l'infanzia è stata davvero infelice.


 
Si è in continua ricerca di riscatto.

Chi solo per sé, chi in nome di chi ha sbagliato prima, nel timore di fare gli stessi sbagli (e facendone altri)


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Si è in continua ricerca di riscatto.
> 
> Chi solo per sé, chi in nome di chi ha sbagliato prima, nel timore di fare gli stessi sbagli *(e facendone altri*)


Si, sbagliare è comunque inevitabile, però è importante almeno provare a non commettere gli stessi errori.


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, sbagliare è comunque inevitabile, però è importante almeno provare a non commettere gli stessi errori.


Errori se ne fanno lo stesso per un semplice motivo: nel frattempo il mondo è cambiato, così che gli errori passati possono essere evitati, ma quelli del momento solo un'estrema attenzione, apertura, ed......... un culo spaziale possono permettere di evitare. Inoltre cambiano le persone, ed i figli di oggi sono altre persone rispetto ai figli di ieri che ora sono genitori.
Credo siano davvero pochi (nessuno) quelli che possono definirsi "senza macchia".
L'importante è tentare, facendo soprattutto lo sforzo di ammettere in ogni istante (con sè stessi) che magari in quel momento si sta sbagliando.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Errori se ne fanno lo stesso per un semplice motivo: nel frattempo il mondo è cambiato, *così che gli errori passati possono essere evitati*, ma quelli del momento solo un'estrema attenzione, apertura, ed......... un culo spaziale possono permettere di evitare. Inoltre cambiano le persone, ed i figli di oggi sono altre persone rispetto ai figli di ieri che ora sono genitori.
> Credo siano davvero pochi (nessuno) quelli che possono definirsi "senza macchia".
> L'importante è tentare, facendo soprattutto lo sforzo di ammettere in ogni istante (con sè stessi) che magari in quel momento si sta sbagliando.


 E' fondamentale interrompere la catena... mi interessa parecchio il discorso delle "costellazioni familiari".


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' fondamentale interrompere la catena... mi interessa parecchio il discorso delle *"costellazioni familiari*".


Occhio!
Un amico si è fatto tirare in mezzo, ne è scappato sconvolto. Son cose, da quanto ho capito, che lavorano troppo in profondità, e il soggetto del momento può subire shock notevoli.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Aprile 2010)

Ai miei posso solo rimproverare il troppo amore che ha impedito a qualcuno dei miei fratelli di divenir responsabili e maturi...e fare ancora i "bimbi" a quasi cinquant'anni visto che hanno chi li tratta e protegge come tali!

Il mio "rompere" a un certo punto con la famiglia forse è stata anche reazione e voglia di affermare un mio IO non dipendente da nessuno...un fare il ribelle per far anche render conto a loro che non possono pretendere di mantener intatta la campana di vetro sui figli.

Ricordo bene due episodi di mio padre: il primo quando a me che avevo 10 anni rifutò un abbraccio dicendo che "i maschi non fanno di queste smancerie" e uno molti anni dopo quando gli regalai il versetto del Gibran sui figli che prese quasi come un'offesa, una messa in discussione del suo volerci ancora proteggere (avevo quasi quarant'anni..)...

A lui devo però il mio senso del dovere e del lavoro come affermazione, ma ad esempio mio fratello non ha mai tenuto un lavoro per più di un anno di seguito...a dimostrazione che gli stessi insegnamenti ed esempi possono impattare molto diversamente sulle persone che li ricevono...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2010)

Mi pare impossibile che ci siano genitori così chiaramente e palesemente deleteri per i propri figli.
Posso capire il troppo amore (e concordo che ha effetti diversi a seconda del carattere e di altri fattori§), posso capire la troppo rigidità o troppa severità, posso capire pure le contingenze del destino (genitori che lavorano lontano, in galera, con difficoltà...). Ma pensare a qualcuno che ti dice cose cattive e che è quello che ti ha generato... mamma mia! 
Sono stata fin troppo fortunata, perchè ho avuto due genitori che mi han dato tutto ma non troppo, in termini materiali ed emotivi e di insegnamenti. E se qualche errore hanno fatto (tutti ne fanno) era in tale buona fede che mai potrei rimproverargli nulla. 
Eppure a volte quei piccoli errori li porto dentro e dietro come pesanti zaini... come farei se fossero stati grandi errori voluti? Non lo so. Ringrazio e vado innanzi. E abbraccio tutti gli altri.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi pare impossibile che ci siano genitori così chiaramente e palesemente deleteri per i propri figli.
> Posso capire il troppo amore (e concordo che ha effetti diversi a seconda del carattere e di altri fattori§), posso capire la troppo rigidità o troppa severità, posso capire pure le contingenze del destino (genitori che lavorano lontano, in galera, con difficoltà...). Ma pensare a qualcuno che ti dice cose cattive e che è quello che ti ha generato... mamma mia!
> Sono stata fin troppo fortunata, perchè ho avuto due genitori che mi han dato tutto ma non troppo, in termini materiali ed emotivi e di insegnamenti. E se qualche errore hanno fatto (tutti ne fanno) era in tale buona fede che mai potrei rimproverargli nulla.
> Eppure a volte quei piccoli errori li porto dentro e dietro come pesanti zaini... come farei se fossero stati grandi errori voluti? Non lo so. Ringrazio e vado innanzi.* E abbraccio tutti gli altri*.


 sei proprio una brava ragazza


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi pare impossibile che ci siano genitori così chiaramente e palesemente deleteri per i propri figli.
> Posso capire il troppo amore (e concordo che ha effetti diversi a seconda del carattere e di altri fattori§), posso capire la troppo rigidità o troppa severità, posso capire pure le contingenze del destino (genitori che lavorano lontano, in galera, con difficoltà...). Ma pensare a qualcuno che ti dice cose cattive e che è quello che ti ha generato... mamma mia!
> Sono stata fin troppo fortunata, perchè ho avuto due genitori che mi han dato tutto ma non troppo, in termini materiali ed emotivi e di insegnamenti. E se qualche errore hanno fatto (tutti ne fanno) era in tale buona fede che mai potrei rimproverargli nulla.
> Eppure a volte quei piccoli errori li porto dentro e dietro come pesanti zaini... come farei se fossero stati grandi errori voluti? Non lo so. Ringrazio e vado innanzi. E abbraccio tutti gli altri.


Fidati!
Ho lavorato come insegnante.
Vedi i ragazzini fare certe cose.
Quando vengono a parlare i genitori ti dici: " Caspita! Sono proprio bravi sti ragazzini, nonostante quello che hanno in casa!".

Del resto il genitore limitato, fa di tutto per tarpare le ali al figlio dotato.

Non parliamo delle madri con il cacciavite in testa, che passano la vita a infilare viti nel cervello dei figli.

Grande, chi ci insegna ad aver paura?
Chi ci insegna ciò che è giusto o sbagliato?
Chi ci insegna ciò che è bene o male per noi?

Per fortuna c'è un guado delicatissimo: l'adolescenza.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei proprio una brava ragazza


Signora minerva, come non ringraziarla? 
Le brave ragazze e i bravi ragazzi ci sono e sono figli di genitori bravi a parole e coi fatti. Ce ne vuole, ma ne vale la pena.... :up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Signora minerva, come non ringraziarla?
> Le brave ragazze e i bravi ragazzi ci sono e sono figli di genitori bravi a parole e coi fatti. Ce ne vuole, ma ne vale la pena.... :up:


siete una bella speranza



quando non fate le psicologhe eh:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati!
> Ho lavorato come insegnante.
> Vedi i ragazzini fare certe cose.
> Quando vengono a parlare i genitori ti dici: " Caspita! Sono proprio bravi sti ragazzini, nonostante quello che hanno in casa!".
> ...


 Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati!
> Ho lavorato come insegnante.
> Vedi i ragazzini fare certe cose.
> Quando vengono a parlare i genitori ti dici: " Caspita! Sono proprio bravi sti ragazzini, nonostante quello che hanno in casa!".
> ...


Loro insegnano ma chi recepisce è diverso, l'uno dall'altro!
Ho un'amica con genitori tremendi, eppure è una ragazza buona, in gamba, che lavora molto e pensa al futuro. Però è una persona triste. Conosco ragazzi figli di ottimi genitori che sono venuti fuori con un grado di stronzaggine impressionante. 
Il carattere conta.
L'educazione conta.
La fortuna e le amicizie contano.
L'adolescenza si inserisce in tutto questo come un momento delicato in cui tutto si va ad inserire...

Ho due zie con due figli ciascuna. L'una li ha cresciuti col marito e parecchi agi, senza perderle di vista, l'altra li ha messi nelle mani di baby sitter e trascinati in francia lontani dal padre per anni, però dice sempre che le età delicate sono due, da piccolini e a 13-14anni e in quelle età lei è molto presente. La prima ha una figlia che si droga e l'altra che non sa che fare da grande. La seconda ha due figlie belle, una laureata e una no, che lavorano molto e sono sposate e con figli... Ci va pure fortuna, no?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete una bella speranza
> 
> 
> 
> quando non fate le psicologhe eh:mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:chi fermerà la musica?!!?!?


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Signora minerva, come non ringraziarla?
> Le brave ragazze e *i bravi ragazzi ci sono e sono figli di genitori bravi* a parole e coi fatti. Ce ne vuole, ma ne vale la pena.... :up:


Diamo il giusto merito pure a quei bravi ragazzi figli di bastardi e delinquenti, tossici e violenti vari. Loro forse sono ancora più da ammirare per la loro capacità di tirarsi fuori dalla merda da soli. Ne conosco, sono eccezionali, soprattutto se si conosce il loro passato.


----------



## Mari' (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Diamo il giusto merito pure a quei bravi ragazzi figli di bastardi e delinquenti, tossici e violenti vari. Loro forse sono ancora più da ammirare per la loro capacità di tirarsi fuori dalla merda da soli. Ne conosco, sono eccezionali, soprattutto se si conosce il loro passato.


Come non quotarti Alce, in quel contesto il merito vale doppio :up:.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Diamo il giusto merito pure a quei bravi ragazzi figli di bastardi e delinquenti, tossici e violenti vari. Loro forse sono ancora più da ammirare per la loro capacità di tirarsi fuori dalla merda da soli. Ne conosco, sono eccezionali, soprattutto se si conosce il loro passato.


 hai ragione da vendere.
Ce ne sono e sono sul serio da ammirare per la forza del loro carattere.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Diamo il giusto merito pure a quei bravi ragazzi figli di bastardi e delinquenti, tossici e violenti vari. Loro forse sono ancora più da ammirare per la loro capacità di tirarsi fuori dalla merda da soli. Ne conosco, sono eccezionali, soprattutto se si conosce il loro passato.


La letteratura Psichiatrica ha dimostrato che non c'è nessun legame diretto tra disagi dei genitori e riuscita dei figli.
Da famiglie disagiate sono scaturite ottime persone, da ottime famiglie persone con devianze e disagi.

Pare che un bambino intelligente, impari ad arginare il negativo che ha in casa, aggrappandosi ad ogni positivo che trova fuori, pare che un figlio arrivi a delegittimare la figura paterna carnale, se riconosce in un'altra persona una figura che per lui sia istintivamente un modello.

Può essere anche un tuo professore di liceo...può essere anche un datore di lavoro ecc...ecc...

Se il bambino invece è un debole, pare che, si dica, inconsciamente, mio padre fa certe cose? Tipo è violento? Allora è giusto essere violenti, e faccio anch'io il violento.

Pare che proprio " il vergognarsi" di come si comportano i propri genitori, faccia dire al bambino, io da grande non sarò MAI così, costi quel che costi.

Poi, quando ci si sposa, abbiamo in campo un altro essere.
La moglie è eccellente a farti aprire gli occhi su un modo alternativo ( e magari più obiettivo) dei tuoi genitori.

Non oso pensare cosa capita, quando un genero incensa la suocera, solo per il tornaconto personale, per farsi vedere un santarellino vittima che so di una moglie arpia.

Poi cavoli, come cambiano i nostri genitori quando arrivano i nipoti...che rabbia vedere mio padre ridere con mia figlia per cose per cui io venivo severamente punito. Ne ho parlato con lui, e mi ha risposto...
Sai, è la deresponsabilizzazione, è tua figlia, non mia figlia, mica la devo tirar su io, ma tu.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2010)

La mia ex...i suoi genitori sono brave persone e lei è una stronza, puttana infame che non esistono pari. Non vedo correlazione tra genitori e figli se non sulla educazione di base, poi viene fuori la natura fallace della persona che comunque sia porterà a conseguenze. Motivo per cui filgi diversi in medesima famiglia possono essere totalmente differenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non si acquista questa dote, nè con trattamenti estetici, nè dalla parrucchiera, nè con la liposuzione, nè rifacendosi le tette...ecc..ecc...
> è dentro l'occhio.
> Lei passa, tu la guardi dentro l'occhio...
> E ti dici..." Casso, sta chi si, che l'è na ciavadora!" Olè


 Mi sembra che questo tipo sia apprezzato ...daniele intende altro.
Poi che sia giusto quel che intende ..è un altro discorso.

I genitori contano, ma conta come si riesce a elaborare quel che danno e qui conta l'individualità.
Però è anche vero che stessi genitori non sono uguali con i diversi figli.
Ma soprattutto ci sono cose da cui non ci si salva e non significa che si diventa cattive persone, ma che certe ferite comunque segnano.


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi cavoli, come cambiano i nostri genitori quando arrivano i nipoti...che rabbia vedere mio padre ridere con mia figlia per cose per cui io venivo severamente punito. Ne ho parlato con lui, e mi ha risposto...
> Sai, è la deresponsabilizzazione, è tua figlia, non mia figlia, mica la devo tirar su io, ma tu.


E' vero Conte, anche a me viene risposta la stessa cosa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sentirsi ripetere con asprezza estrema, cattiveria pura, frasi come _"avrei dovuto ammazzarvi da piccoli, almeno uscita di galera non avrei la vita rovinata",_ sentirsi irrisi continuamente sui momenti più importanti delle nostra crescita, come sentirsi dare con marcato sarcasmo del _"frocetto"_ appena si mostra un po' di sensibilità. Sentire che al proprio fratello vengono rinfacciate le cure che ha dovuto subire con frasi come _"ricordati che non sono nemmeno più tuoi i denti che hai in bocca. Non ti puoi permettere di digrignarli"_ (bocca rifatta quasi completamente a 14 anni). Sentirsi usare, quale figlio minore, come strumento per ferire i fratelli maggiori con accuse insensate, beh, questo e altro penso influiscano parecchio.
> Mio fratello è sempre stato accusato di essere un incapace, e tale ha accettato di essere, ad un certo punto (pur non essendolo affatto).
> Mia sorella per mia madre è sempre stata una puttana, e come tale, nell'accezione peggiore del termine, cioè "capace di vendere tutto di sè per soldi o potere" è poi cresciuta.
> Io sono quello che ne è venuto fuori meno peggio, proprio perchè spesso, essendo il minore, blandito sfacciatamente per ingelosire gli altri.
> E mio padre, pover'uomo, non riusciva a fare altro che dispensare frasi evangeliche.


Avete avuto la fortuna che gli mancava il coraggio di realizzarsi. Ai miei mancava di tutto, ma non il coraggio di far subire tutte le ingiustizie immaginabili ai loro figli, in particolare al sottoscritto.

Ma, se hanno potuto sfogare la cattiveria nel sangue, alla fine qualcosa è cambiato. Si sono resi conto del loro operato, e hanno invertito, almeno un po', la marcia.


----------



## lele51 (10 Maggio 2010)

*la vita....*



ignavius ha detto:


> Dai, visto l'"outing" genitoriale di Conte, lo faccio pure io.
> 
> Mio padre era una montagna. Estrema, lontana, immensa, proiettava la sua ombra su tutto. Un personale già discretamente importante veniva ingigantito da un portamento ed un carisma irresistibili. grande professionista, buon leader di eventi legati alla sua Marina Militare dove in cinque anni di guerra non aveva neppure imparato a nuotare. Ma quegli anni furono il suo vero rifugio.
> Uomo di principi, pur riconosciutissimo esponente a livello nazionale nella sua professione, non fece mai denaro come i suoi colleghi, tanto che noi figli non riuscivamo mai a capire se eravamo ricchi o no. Vivevamo in una casa enorme, invidiati da molti. Lui era per tutti "Il Cavaliere" (no, non quello.....), ma non è che navigassimo nel benessere. Era figlio di uno dei grandi industriali della nostra zona, purtroppo fallito e finito in miseria per una fidejussione mal riposta alla quale volle tener fede malgrado la palese frode e la disponibilità delle banche a non coinvolgerlo.
> ...


Dopo aver letto "CONTE" anche la tua storia mi ha confermato che l'importanza di un PADRE come tutore o figura o come "semplicemente padre" sia molto importante nella crescita di un figlio... avete raccontato due vite di persone che si scudarono nel lavoro per non sopperire allo stress che le procuravano le compagne... e alla fine sono stati presenti e significativi per Voi, credo che questo sia molto importante... la presenza dei genitori sarà sempre e comunque vitale per lo sviluppo dei figli, peccato che l'odierno egoismo delle attuali coppie in crisi li usano per farsi del male a vicenda, sarebbe meglio usare le nostre forze per tentar di minimizzare il danno che gli procuriamo con le nostre cavolate... COMPLIMENTI a voi... per avere un padre con la P.....
Lele.


----------



## ellina69 (11 Maggio 2010)

mio padre, un affermato professionista, bello, brillante, intelligente, benestante, ammirato ...mia madre, molto meno colta, ma bellissima donna, votata alla famiglia, follemente e ossesivamente innamorata del marito. Io figlia unica, la figlia perfetta, la prima della classe, educata, mai un capriccio, mai una parola di troppo.
Dietro alla porta di casa: mio padre traditore seriale, mia madre schiava della sua ossessione d'amore per quest'uomo, mi coinvolgeva in strategie articolate per "tenerlo", mi raccontava di tutte le sue amanti, mi usava apertamente come "sfogatoio" e rivalsa. per gelosia faceva scattare liti furibonde e mio padre ....il professionista colto, ammirato e rispettato ...la pestava. Quando non ne poteva più, dopo ore e ore di litigi e di folle escalation, gliele dava di santa ragione, a pugni, le ha fatto saltare i denti un paio di volte. Tutto questo è andato avanti per 20 anni.
Finalmente, quando io avevo 23 anni, nell'anno del loro 25° di matrimonio, mio padre se ne è andato con un'altra donna.
Stanno insieme da 18 anni, fanno una bella vita, molto elegante, con molte possibilità. Mia madre è restata sola, solo la nascita della mia bimba sfortunata l'ha un po' distolta dall'ossessione per quell'uomo.
che tristezza ...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mio padre, un affermato professionista, bello, brillante, intelligente, benestante, ammirato ...mia madre, molto meno colta, ma bellissima donna, votata alla famiglia, follemente e ossesivamente innamorata del marito. Io figlia unica, la figlia perfetta, la prima della classe, educata, mai un capriccio, mai una parola di troppo.
> Dietro alla porta di casa: mio padre traditore seriale, mia madre schiava della sua ossessione d'amore per quest'uomo, mi coinvolgeva in strategie articolate per "tenerlo", mi raccontava di tutte le sue amanti, mi usava apertamente come "sfogatoio" e rivalsa. per gelosia faceva scattare liti furibonde e mio padre ....il professionista colto, ammirato e rispettato ...la pestava. *Quando non ne poteva più, dopo ore e ore di litigi e di folle escalation, gliele dava di santa ragione, a pugni, le ha fatto saltare i denti un paio di volte.* Tutto questo è andato avanti per 20 anni.
> Finalmente, quando io avevo 23 anni, nell'anno del loro 25° di matrimonio, mio padre se ne è andato con un'altra donna.
> Stanno insieme da 18 anni, fanno una bella vita, molto elegante, con molte possibilità. Mia madre è restata sola, solo la nascita della mia bimba sfortunata l'ha un po' distolta dall'ossessione per quell'uomo.
> che tristezza ...


povera donna; debole ...ma quanto ha pagato l'amore per un uomo sbagliato.
sì, che tristezza


----------



## ellina69 (12 Maggio 2010)

se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dalla mia esperienza familiare è che è del tutto inutile eleborare strategie per "tenere" chi non vuole stare. Uno si deve "tenere" da solo. oppure, prima o poi, se ne andrà comunque.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dalla mia esperienza familiare è che è del tutto inutile eleborare strategie per "tenere" chi non vuole stare. Uno si deve "tenere" da solo. oppure, prima o poi, se ne andrà comunque.


certamente.
quello che poi bisognerebbe sempre fare è denunciare chi arriva a ledere fortemente la propria dignità alzando le mani


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dalla mia esperienza familiare è che è del tutto inutile eleborare strategie per "tenere" chi non vuole stare. Uno si deve "tenere" da solo. oppure, prima o poi, se ne andrà comunque.


 
questo lo straquoto


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente.
> quello che poi bisognerebbe sempre fare è denunciare chi arriva a ledere fortemente la propria dignità alzando le mani


idem


----------



## ellina69 (12 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente.
> quello che poi bisognerebbe sempre fare è denunciare chi arriva a ledere fortemente la propria dignità alzando le mani


ma sapete, ragazze, che nel caso di mia madre non era proprio così? premesso che sono perfettamente consapevole che è orribile e criminale picchiare una donna, ma via ssicuro che io per 20 anni ho osservato stupita e innorridita la dinamica che portava mia madre a volersi fare picchiare. Vi giuro che non mollava, per ore e ore e ore, finchè davvero tirava fuori dalla grazia di dio mio padre e scattava il pestaggio. e allora mia madre era contenta, pur se pesta, sì, contenta, perchè poteva ancor meglio incarnare il ruolo di vittima sacrificale. Ho visto delle volte mio padre piangere (dopo ) "a che punto mi tiri" diceva mio padre, e mia madre, quell'aria così soddisfatta ...era tutto così malato, folle.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma sapete, ragazze, che nel caso di mia madre non era proprio così? premesso che sono perfettamente consapevole che è orribile e criminale picchiare una donna, ma via ssicuro che io per 20 anni ho osservato stupita e innorridita la dinamica che portava mia madre a volersi fare picchiare. Vi giuro che non mollava, per ore e ore e ore, finchè davvero tirava fuori dalla grazia di dio mio padre e scattava il pestaggio. e allora mia madre era contenta, pur se pesta, sì, contenta, perchè poteva ancor meglio incarnare il ruolo di vittima sacrificale. Ho visto delle volte mio padre piangere (dopo ) "a che punto mi tiri" diceva mio padre, e mia madre, quell'aria così soddisfatta ...era tutto così malato, folle.


Era una vittima consenziente e malata. Ma pur sempre vittima.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma sapete, ragazze, che nel caso di mia madre non era proprio così? premesso che sono perfettamente consapevole che è orribile e criminale picchiare una donna, ma via ssicuro che io per 20 anni ho osservato stupita e innorridita la dinamica che portava mia madre a volersi fare picchiare. Vi giuro che non mollava, per ore e ore e ore, finchè davvero tirava fuori dalla grazia di dio mio padre e scattava il pestaggio. e allora mia madre era contenta, pur se pesta, sì, contenta, perchè poteva ancor meglio incarnare il ruolo di vittima sacrificale. Ho visto delle volte mio padre piangere (dopo ) "a che punto mi tiri" diceva mio padre, e mia madre, quell'aria così soddisfatta ...era tutto così malato, folle.


a che punto mi tiri è vergognoso.non ha giustificazioni...per quanto lei potesse essere folle e malata.


----------



## ellina69 (12 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a che punto mi tiri è vergognoso.non ha giustificazioni...per quanto lei potesse essere folle e malata.


sì, certo. questo per dire, a volte, cosa si nasconde dietro le famiglie "perfette"


----------



## Grande82 (12 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mio padre, un affermato professionista, bello, brillante, intelligente, benestante, ammirato ...mia madre, molto meno colta, ma bellissima donna, votata alla famiglia, follemente e ossesivamente innamorata del marito. Io figlia unica, la figlia perfetta, la prima della classe, educata, mai un capriccio, mai una parola di troppo.
> Dietro alla porta di casa: mio padre traditore seriale, mia madre schiava della sua ossessione d'amore per quest'uomo, mi coinvolgeva in strategie articolate per "tenerlo", mi raccontava di tutte le sue amanti, mi usava apertamente come "sfogatoio" e rivalsa. per gelosia faceva scattare liti furibonde e mio padre ....il professionista colto, ammirato e rispettato ...la pestava. Quando non ne poteva più, dopo ore e ore di litigi e di folle escalation, gliele dava di santa ragione, a pugni, le ha fatto saltare i denti un paio di volte. Tutto questo è andato avanti per 20 anni.
> Finalmente, quando io avevo 23 anni, nell'anno del loro 25° di matrimonio, mio padre se ne è andato con un'altra donna.
> Stanno insieme da 18 anni, fanno una bella vita, molto elegante, con molte possibilità. Mia madre è restata sola, solo la nascita della mia bimba sfortunata l'ha un po' distolta dall'ossessione per quell'uomo.
> che tristezza ...


 mammamia ellina, che storia, che racconto....
capisco come possa essere stato, per te, necessario, da un lato diventare del tutto indipendente, dall'altro trovare qualcuno di estremamente... tenero... è la parola che mi viene in mente. 
Dubbio, se sai, tuo padre tradisce anche questa nuova compagna?


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> sì, certo. questo per dire, a volte, cosa si nasconde dietro le famiglie "perfette"


Già. Dietro un'apparenza di perbenismo spesso si celano mali terribili.


----------



## ellina69 (13 Maggio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Dubbio, se sai, tuo padre tradisce anche questa nuova compagna?


non lo so per certo, ma credo di no, lui con la nuova compagna si comporta molto diversamente da come lo vedevo con mia madre. ha pazienza, rispetto, gentilezze. credo di no


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2010)

*Ellina*

Ma tu cosa pensavi da bambina? E da adulta?


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> non lo so per certo, ma credo di no, lui con la nuova compagna si comporta molto diversamente da come lo vedevo con mia madre. ha pazienza, rispetto, gentilezze. credo di no


questa volta vedi le cose da fuori , non vivi con loro


----------



## ellina69 (13 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa pensavi da bambina? E da adulta?


mah, iris ...come spiegare in poche parole in un forum? ...non credo di riuscirci. potrei riempire pagine pagine di dettaqli trucidi, ma dirò in breve ...avevo sempre paura, anzi terrore, che finissero per ammazzarsi. la violenza mi terrorizzava, i piatti che volavano contro i muri, ricordo la scia del cibo che colava sulle pareti,  gli oggetti lanciati, mia madre trascinata e pestata negli angoli e io attaccata al braccio di mio padre urlando di lasciarla, e poi la vergogna di mio padre, che era la mia vergogna, e la soddisfazione patologica di mia amdre, che mi faceva pena ed orrore. quindi facevo di tutto, fin da piccolissima, fin dai tre anni, per deviare discorsi che potevano portarli al litigio, cercavo di fare battute per stemperare l'atmosfera che andava incupendosi (con scarsi risultati invero), la notte restavo sempre con le orecchie tese, appena mio padre girava la chiave nella serratura al suo rientro nel cuore della notte, io mi svegliavo e restavo pronta ad intervenire, perchè mia madre lo aggrediva, litigavano anche alle 3 del mattino e io restavo pronta ad intervenire in caso di botte. mi sentivo molto responsabile. ero una bambina soffocata dai segreti familiari, perchè ovviamente non potevo dire a nessuno quello che succedeva, a nessuno al mondo ...sono stata una bambina triste e spaventata e troppo responsabilizzata.
Da adulta ...provo un grande dolore se ripenso a quella bambina ...e allora non ci penso, perchè nemmeno da adulta so bene cosa pensare.


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mah, iris ...come spiegare in poche parole in un forum? ...non credo di riuscirci. potrei riempire pagine pagine di dettaqli trucidi, ma dirò in breve ...avevo sempre paura, anzi terrore, che finissero per ammazzarsi. la violenza mi terrorizzava, i piatti che volavano contro i muri, ricordo la scia del cibo che colava sulle pareti, gli oggetti lanciati, mia madre trascinata e pestata negli angoli e io attaccata al braccio di mio padre urlando di lasciarla, e poi la vergogna di mio padre, che era la mia vergogna, e la soddisfazione patologica di mia amdre, che mi faceva pena ed orrore. quindi facevo di tutto, fin da piccolissima, fin dai tre anni, per deviare discorsi che potevano portarli al litigio, cercavo di fare battute per stemperare l'atmosfera che andava incupendosi (con scarsi risultati invero), la notte restavo sempre con le orecchie tese, appena mio padre girava la chiave nella serratura al suo rientro nel cuore della notte, io mi svegliavo e restavo pronta ad intervenire, perchè mia madre lo aggrediva, litigavano anche alle 3 del mattino e io restavo pronta ad intervenire in caso di botte. mi sentivo molto responsabile. ero una bambina soffocata dai segreti familiari, perchè ovviamente non potevo dire a nessuno quello che succedeva, a nessuno al mondo ...sono stata una bambina triste e spaventata e troppo responsabilizzata.
> Da adulta ...provo un grande dolore se ripenso a quella bambina ...e allora non ci penso, perchè nemmeno da adulta so bene cosa pensare.


 
I piatti che volavano, ed anche vasi e macchine da scrivere...e noi che uscivamo xchè lui minacciava di bruciare la casa.
Il mio non l'ha mai menata ma anche lei non scansava occasione per irritarlo, pur sapendo che finiva così, con il paradiso sceso in terra e noi 3 terrorizzati.
Ecco, la definizione di tua madre soddisfatta all'essere riuscita afargli perdere le staffe, mi ha fatto ricordare di me. Io avevo 5 anni o poco meno e questo tipo di ricordi datano da allora fino ai 14. Poi se ne andò di casa. Risposato e ridivorziato. oggi non c'è più.

Ti capisco ellina.
Molto bene.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> I piatti che volavano, ed anche vasi e macchine da scrivere...e noi che uscivamo xchè lui minacciava di bruciare la casa.
> Il mio non l'ha mai menata ma anche* lei non scansava occasione per irritarlo, pur sapendo che finiva così, con il paradiso sceso in terra e noi 3 terrorizzati.*
> Ecco, la definizione di tua madre soddisfatta all'essere riuscita afargli perdere le staffe, mi ha fatto ricordare di me. Io avevo 5 anni o poco meno e questo tipo di ricordi datano da allora fino ai 14. Poi se ne andò di casa. Risposato e ridivorziato. oggi non c'è più.
> 
> ...


 anche lui però l'aveva* irritata* tradendola e invece di scusarsi o andarsene spaccava casa...
.sapete che mi fate pensare che i figli sono decisamente più spietati con le madri succubi che con i padri traditori?
non me lo aspettavo...soprattutto le figlie


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche lui però l'aveva* irritata* tradendola e invece di scusarsi o andarsene spaccava casa...
> .sapete che *mi fate pensare che i figli sono decisamente più spietati con le madri succubi che con i padri traditori?*
> *non me lo aspettavo...soprattutto le figlie*


Se te l'ho fatto pensare io, non mi sono spiegata bene.
Io a mia madre ho fatto da madre. Le ho voluto e le voglio un bene dell'anima. Non condividevo il suo amore assoluto per mio padre. Un amore dal quale noi figli eravamo esclusi...lei andò in depressione e non lavorò più A 44 anni già in pensione. Non faceva niente...
Poi nella mia situazione l'ho capita e, di certo, la forza di non abbattermi mi è venuta da lì, da lei. I miei figli non dovevano soffrire xchè io ero depressa xchè cornuta...non dovevano sapere se non fosse stato necessario. E' lei che, senza sapere, mi ha dato la forza per nascondere.
Ed oggi, più di ieri, visto che è allettata, è la mia, nostra, bambina.
:triste:


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Se te l'ho fatto pensare io, non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Io a mia madre ho fatto da madre. Le ho voluto e le voglio un bene dell'anima. Non condividevo il suo amore assoluto per mio padre. Un amore dal quale noi figli eravamo esclusi...lei andò in depressione e non lavorò più A 44 anni già in pensione. Non faceva niente...
> Poi nella mia situazione l'ho capita e, di certo, la forza di non abbattermi mi è venuta da lì, da lei. I miei figli non dovevano soffrire xchè io ero depressa xchè cornuta...non dovevano sapere se non fosse stato necessario. E' lei che, senza sapere, mi ha dato la forza per nascondere.
> Ed oggi, più di ieri, visto che è allettata, è la mia, nostra, bambina.
> :triste:


siamo in quell'età dove convergono tutti i bisogni della famiglia: dai figli ai genitori , e noi al centro facciamo le rocce.
un abbraccio amarax.


----------



## Amarax (13 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo in quell'età dove convergono tutti i bisogni della famiglia: dai figli ai genitori , e noi al centro facciamo le rocce.
> un abbraccio amarax.


Io ho questo ruolo dai miei 12 anni...
Grazie cara .


----------



## Anna A (13 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo in quell'età dove convergono tutti i bisogni della famiglia: dai figli ai genitori , e noi al centro facciamo le rocce.
> un abbraccio amarax.


ma guarda di roccia per ora vedo solo mia suocera che continua a fare la ragazzina fra un viaggio in vietnam e uno sul nilo.
altro che...


----------



## ellina69 (14 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> .sapete che mi fate pensare che i figli sono decisamente più spietati con le madri succubi che con i padri traditori?
> non me lo aspettavo...soprattutto le figlie


nel caso dei miei genitori è difficile attribuire in modo chiaro i ruoli di vittima e carnefice. erano ruoli mobili, interscambiabili, comunque entrambi stavano al gioco, anche chi poteva apparire succube.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda di roccia per ora vedo solo mia suocera che continua a fare la ragazzina fra un viaggio in vietnam e uno sul nilo.
> altro che...


 meglio così annetta, meglio così


----------



## lele51 (14 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mio padre, un affermato professionista, bello, brillante, intelligente, benestante, ammirato ...mia madre, molto meno colta, ma bellissima donna, votata alla famiglia, follemente e ossesivamente innamorata del marito. Io figlia unica, la figlia perfetta, la prima della classe, educata, mai un capriccio, mai una parola di troppo.
> Dietro alla porta di casa: mio padre traditore seriale, mia madre schiava della sua ossessione d'amore per quest'uomo, mi coinvolgeva in strategie articolate per "tenerlo", mi raccontava di tutte le sue amanti, mi usava apertamente come "sfogatoio" e rivalsa. per gelosia faceva scattare liti furibonde e mio padre ....il professionista colto, ammirato e rispettato ...la pestava. Quando non ne poteva più, dopo ore e ore di litigi e di folle escalation, gliele dava di santa ragione, a pugni, le ha fatto saltare i denti un paio di volte. Tutto questo è andato avanti per 20 anni.
> Finalmente, quando io avevo 23 anni, nell'anno del loro 25° di matrimonio, mio padre se ne è andato con un'altra donna.
> Stanno insieme da 18 anni, fanno una bella vita, molto elegante, con molte possibilità. Mia madre è restata sola, solo la nascita della mia bimba sfortunata l'ha un po' distolta dall'ossessione per quell'uomo.
> che tristezza ...


Un figlio non deve MAI e poi MAI diventare oggetto delle liti, rivalse o manipolazioni dei genitori... devono sapere la verità e i genitori avere le "wollare" di definire la loro situazione, nel bene o nel male, ma non usare mai i figli per tentare l'impossibile... da adulti capiranno, forse che la vita non è facile, ma si sentiranno rispettati e liberi di andare avanti senza zavorre...
Lele


----------



## lele51 (14 Maggio 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma sapete, ragazze, che nel caso di mia madre non era proprio così? premesso che sono perfettamente consapevole che è orribile e criminale picchiare una donna, ma via ssicuro che io per 20 anni *ho osservato stupita e innorridita la dinamica che portava mia madre a volersi fare picchiare. Vi giuro che non mollava, per ore e ore e ore, finchè davvero tirava fuori dalla grazia di dio mio padre e scattava il pestaggio. e allora mia madre era contenta, pur se pesta, sì, contenta, perchè poteva ancor meglio incarnare il ruolo di vittima sacrificale.* Ho visto delle volte mio padre piangere (dopo ) "a che punto mi tiri" diceva mio padre, e mia madre, quell'aria così soddisfatta ...era tutto così malato, folle.[/QUOTE
> ... credevo che solo poche donne avessero questo modo di fare e vivere il rapporto, ma mi sembra che ce ne sono un sacco in giro....


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche lui però l'aveva* irritata* tradendola e invece di scusarsi o andarsene spaccava casa...
> .sapete che mi fate pensare che i figli sono decisamente più spietati con le madri succubi che con i padri traditori?
> non me lo aspettavo...soprattutto le figlie


 
E' più facile allearsi con colui che sembra il più forte, piuttosto che con la vittima.

E' vero Minerva, mi sono resa conto che i figli non perdonano la debolezza. Le figlie sono più spaventate dalla debolezza materna che dall'agggressività paterna: forse perchè temono di diventare come le loro madri.
Mia figlia ricorda benissimo come suo padre trattava me (certo mai con violenza fisica) eppure non si è mai schierata, o meglio non ha mai apertamente criticato il padre. Il maschio è diverso, molto più obiettivo e critico.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' più facile allearsi con colui che sembra il più forte, piuttosto che con la vittima.
> 
> E' vero Minerva, mi sono resa conto che i figli *non perdonano la debolezza*. Le figlie sono più spaventate dalla debolezza materna che dall'agggressività paterna: forse perchè temono di diventare come le loro madri.
> Mia figlia ricorda benissimo come suo padre trattava me (certo mai con violenza fisica) eppure non si è mai schierata, o meglio non ha mai apertamente criticato il padre. Il maschio è diverso, molto più obiettivo e critico.


 non avevo mai visto la cosa sotto questo aspetto e sono rimasta proprio colpita da questo fatto .
in realtà però...mi chiedo se le bambine avrebbero preferito "la reazione" dello scacciarlo o la non reazione senza "l'irritazione".
cioè _lasciarlo in pace facendo_ proprio finta di nulla.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' più facile allearsi con colui che sembra il più forte, piuttosto che con la vittima.
> 
> E' vero Minerva, mi sono resa conto che i figli non perdonano la debolezza. Le figlie sono più spaventate dalla debolezza materna che dall'agggressività paterna: forse perchè temono di diventare come le loro madri.
> *Mia figlia ricorda benissimo come suo padre trattava me (certo mai con violenza fisica) eppure non si è mai schierata, o meglio non ha mai apertamente criticato il padre. Il maschio è diverso, molto più obiettivo e critico.*


non si tratta di essere più o meno obiettivi, più o meno critici
il comportamento diverso tra tua figlia e tuo figlio dipende dal rapporto diverso che entrambi hanno verso di te e verso tuo marito.
I figli non possono essere visti come normali spettatori esterni...c'è sempre di mezzo il complesso di Edipo...

Il fatto che tua figlia cerchi di salvaguardare la figura paterna..in fondo è positivo. Salva l'immagine maschile...Secondo me è importante per il rapporto che potrà avere con gli uomini e non ha nulla a che vedere con il fatto che lei riesca secondo me molto bene a capire il male che suo padre può averti fatto.


----------



## Iris (17 Maggio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non si tratta di essere più o meno obiettivi, più o meno critici
> il comportamento diverso tra tua figlia e tuo figlio dipende dal rapporto diverso che entrambi hanno verso di te e verso tuo marito.
> I figli non possono essere visti come normali spettatori esterni...c'è sempre di mezzo il complesso di Edipo...
> 
> Il fatto che tua figlia cerchi di salvaguardare la figura paterna..in fondo è positivo. Salva l'immagine maschile...Secondo me è importante per il rapporto che potrà avere con gli uomini e non ha nulla a che vedere con il fatto che lei riesca secondo me molto bene a capire il male che suo padre può averti fatto.


 

é un'osservazione molto giusta dererum.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> é un'osservazione molto giusta dererum.



Lo so a mie spese :carneval:


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lo so a mie spese :carneval:


 
Immaginavo...e tu l'hai salvaguardata poi la figura maschile? E quella femminile?
Temo che i miei figli abbiano in qualche modo il loro futuro sentimentale gravato da ipoteca. E quell'ipoteca ce l'abbiamo messa noi genitori.
Mia figlia ha l'immagine di una mamma forte che se la cava da sola (purtroppo, ne farei a meno)....ma non voglio che cresca con la convinzione che le donne debbano essere forti e gli uomini assenti.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Immaginavo...e tu l'hai salvaguardata poi la figura maschile? E quella femminile?
> Temo che i miei figli abbiano in qualche modo il loro futuro sentimentale gravato da ipoteca. E quell'ipoteca ce l'abbiamo messa noi genitori.
> Mia figlia ha l'immagine di una mamma forte che se la cava da sola (purtroppo, ne farei a meno)...*.ma non voglio che cresca con la convinzione che le donne debbano essere forti e gli uomini assenti.*


*
* 

Faccio davvero fatica

Molta....


----------



## bastardo dentro (2 Giugno 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mah, iris ...come spiegare in poche parole in un forum? ...non credo di riuscirci. potrei riempire pagine pagine di dettaqli trucidi, ma dirò in breve ...avevo sempre paura, anzi terrore, che finissero per ammazzarsi. la violenza mi terrorizzava, i piatti che volavano contro i muri, ricordo la scia del cibo che colava sulle pareti, gli oggetti lanciati, mia madre trascinata e pestata negli angoli e io attaccata al braccio di mio padre urlando di lasciarla, e poi la vergogna di mio padre, che era la mia vergogna, e la soddisfazione patologica di mia amdre, che mi faceva pena ed orrore. quindi facevo di tutto, fin da piccolissima, fin dai tre anni, per deviare discorsi che potevano portarli al litigio, cercavo di fare battute per stemperare l'atmosfera che andava incupendosi (con scarsi risultati invero), la notte restavo sempre con le orecchie tese, appena mio padre girava la chiave nella serratura al suo rientro nel cuore della notte, io mi svegliavo e restavo pronta ad intervenire, perchè mia madre lo aggrediva, litigavano anche alle 3 del mattino e io restavo pronta ad intervenire in caso di botte. mi sentivo molto responsabile. ero una bambina soffocata dai segreti familiari, perchè ovviamente non potevo dire a nessuno quello che succedeva, a nessuno al mondo ...sono stata una bambina triste e spaventata e troppo responsabilizzata.
> Da adulta ...provo un grande dolore se ripenso a quella bambina ...e allora non ci penso, perchè nemmeno da adulta so bene cosa pensare.


vorrei stringere forte forte quella bambina a me e farla dormire sul mio petto come faccio con i miei (anche con il mio bimbo autistico..). mi ha colpito, dentro, il tuo racconto, e mi ha responsabilizzato ancora di più, se possibile, sull'amore da dare ai nostri piccoli. io ne rovescio a quintali di amore su di loro sentendomi perennemente in colpa, per tutto, per le assenze, per il lavoro, per il solo fatto che il mio pensiero sia a volte distolto da quegli occhi..... chiedo spesso aiuto alla mia enciclopedia, al mio faro illuminante, mio padre che ha 94 anni (io ne ho 40). la guerra al fronte, la fame, gli sfollati e i campi di concentamento sono state le mie favole della nanna. eppure mi bacia ancora il mio papà e così fa la mia mamma che di anni ne ha 83 con mia zia che ne ha 91 e se mi vedono corrucciato mi dicono sempre di mangiare, di mettermi il golf e - anche se sono un capitano di industria - di dire le preghiere.... nella loro semplicità, nella loro "lontananza" dal mio mondo (di merda...) mi hanno dato la forza di fare quasi ogni cosa. quando scoprì del mio bambino avevo anche difficoltà a spiegare di cosa si trattasse, tutti e tre capivano la mia rabbia, mi lasciavano sfogare, inveire, per poi riprendere a darmi coraggio, loro a me, che in tre fanno quasi 270 anni..... che fortuna ho avuto.... sono intriso dei loro insegnamenti che mi hanno insegnato ad essere l'uomo che sono. a volte, proprio per questo, penso che se gli dicessi che ho tradito la mamma dei miei bambini mi biasimerebbero (giustamente) molto. un abbraccio, ellina, e spero davvero che tu possa trovare un amore che possa darti tutte le gioie che meriti.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Amarax (2 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> vorrei stringere forte forte quella bambina a me e farla dormire sul mio petto come faccio con i miei (anche con il mio bimbo autistico..). mi ha colpito, dentro, il tuo racconto, e mi ha responsabilizzato ancora di più, se possibile, sull'amore da dare ai nostri piccoli. io ne rovescio a quintali di amore su di loro sentendomi perennemente in colpa, per tutto, per le assenze, per il lavoro, per il solo fatto che il mio pensiero sia a volte distolto da quegli occhi..... chiedo spesso aiuto alla mia enciclopedia, al mio faro illuminante, mio padre che ha 94 anni (io ne ho 40). la guerra al fronte, la fame, gli sfollati e i campi di concentamento sono state le mie favole della nanna. eppure mi bacia ancora il mio papà e così fa la mia mamma che di anni ne ha 83 con mia zia che ne ha 91 e se mi vedono corrucciato mi dicono sempre di mangiare, di mettermi il golf e - anche se sono un capitano di industria - di dire le preghiere.... nella loro semplicità, nella loro "lontananza" dal mio mondo (di merda...) mi hanno dato la forza di fare quasi ogni cosa. quando scoprì del mio bambino avevo anche difficoltà a spiegare di cosa si trattasse, tutti e tre capivano la mia rabbia, mi lasciavano sfogare, inveire, per poi riprendere a darmi coraggio, loro a me, che in tre fanno quasi 270 anni..... che fortuna ho avuto.... sono intriso dei loro insegnamenti che mi hanno insegnato ad essere l'uomo che sono. a volte, proprio per questo, penso che se gli dicessi che ho tradito la mamma dei miei bambini mi biasimerebbero (giustamente) molto. un abbraccio, ellina, e spero davvero che tu possa trovare un amore che possa darti tutte le gioie che meriti.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Non ti perdonerai mai.
Io vorrei abbracciare te...:angelo:


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

Avere dei genitori che morirebbero per te, è come avere un'assicurazione sulla vita. Ne sono sempre stata convinta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Avere dei genitori che morirebbero per te, è come avere un'assicurazione sulla vita. Ne sono sempre stata convinta.


I miei genitori si sentono molto sicuri. Accetterebbero che morissi io al posto loro :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Giugno 2010)

Io darei la mia vita in cambio di una sola giornata da passare in compagnia di mia Madre, mi manca da morire.


----------



## cleo81 (14 Settembre 2010)

Questo 3d è interessantissimo, peccato essere al lavoro e non avere il tempo di leggere tutto. Mi rifarò stasera.

Su mia madre qualcosa ho già detto in un altro 3d.
Era una persona molto indipendente e progressista, che mi ha voluto un bene dell'anima. 
Non lo dimostrava molto, ma io lo so. 
Era una donna bambina, sempre capace di stupirsi della vita ma capace anche di combinare un pasticcio dietro l'altro. 
Diversissima da me, l'ho sempre adorata nella tenerezza che ha iniziato a farmi da quando ero adolescente. La guardavo io con gli occhi di una mamma.
Poi ha commesso un errore e la vita non le ha dato tempo di riparare. Noi sì però.

Per mio padre non ho parole. E' stato tutto: un punto di riferimento, un modello, un compagno di vita. Fino all'ultimo secondo.
Spero di essere stata capace di essere altrettanto per lui.
Manca.

Ciao pa', ciao ma'... vi voglio tanto bene. 
E ve lo dico in "mondovisioneee"!!!!


----------



## cleo81 (14 Settembre 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mah, iris ...come spiegare in poche parole in un forum? ...non credo di riuscirci. potrei riempire pagine pagine di dettaqli trucidi, ma dirò in breve ...avevo sempre paura, anzi terrore, che finissero per ammazzarsi. la violenza mi terrorizzava, i piatti che volavano contro i muri, ricordo la scia del cibo che colava sulle pareti,  gli oggetti lanciati, mia madre trascinata e pestata negli angoli e io attaccata al braccio di mio padre urlando di lasciarla, e poi la vergogna di mio padre, che era la mia vergogna, e la soddisfazione patologica di mia amdre, che mi faceva pena ed orrore. quindi facevo di tutto, fin da piccolissima, fin dai tre anni, per deviare discorsi che potevano portarli al litigio, cercavo di fare battute per stemperare l'atmosfera che andava incupendosi (con scarsi risultati invero), la notte restavo sempre con le orecchie tese, appena mio padre girava la chiave nella serratura al suo rientro nel cuore della notte, io mi svegliavo e restavo pronta ad intervenire, perchè mia madre lo aggrediva, litigavano anche alle 3 del mattino e io restavo pronta ad intervenire in caso di botte. mi sentivo molto responsabile. ero una bambina soffocata dai segreti familiari, perchè ovviamente non potevo dire a nessuno quello che succedeva, a nessuno al mondo ...sono stata una bambina triste e spaventata e troppo responsabilizzata.
> Da adulta ...provo un grande dolore se ripenso a quella bambina ...e allora non ci penso, perchè nemmeno da adulta so bene cosa pensare.


Un dolce abbraccio.


----------



## Donatello (2 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre visto come un uomo che tribola da mane a sera con una donna ( mia madre) che non gli ha mai permesso di volare.


Situazione opposta alla mia: mia madre è stata la figura che ha sempre legato l'asino dove voleva mio padre. Un uomo brillante, intelligenza ampiamente sopra media, seducente e trascinatore. Ma bipolare e ossessivo compulsivo. Gelosia come costante con la quale fare i conti ogni giorno. E, a ondate, situazioni da chiamare i Carabinieri. Non andavo ancora a scuola e già ero calato nel ruolo di connettivo fra loro. Un ruolo che m'imponeva responsabilità che stridevano fortemente con i miei 4-5 anni. La mia compagna mi dice sempre che non sono mai stato bambino. Ha ragione. Però se oggi sono come sono è anche per questo. Quindi non rimpiango ciò che non ho vissuto. Ho imparato a piangere a oltre 30 anni. Ho imparato a chiedere aiuto oltre i 40. Non l'ho comunque avuto. Ma almeno ho esorcizzato il fantasma di essere io quello che mette sempre una pezza a tutto e che si erge a pilastro di una famiglia che altrimenti non ci sarebbe. E così sono riuscito a fare la pace con mio padre. Almeno, col suo ricordo. E ho fatto pace con me stesso.
Il ricordo di tuo padre è struggente. In te ha lasciato molto di sé. Questo dovrebbe fartelo sentire ancora presente. Verso tua madre però, sarei meno severo. Da come la descrivi credo fosse una persona che si sentiva profondamente incompiuta. La severità, la ricerca della perfezione nei comportamenti, l'ha resa ai tuoi occhi insopportabile. E penso che insopportabile fosse. Ma dalle tue parole non emergono evidenze che fosse cattiva d'animo. Se tuo padre non ha mai potuto volare, in fondo, non è solo colpa della moglie. Nessuno può prendersi tutta la colpa delle nostre imprese lasciate a mezzo. In fondo, loro due, insieme, ti hanno messo al mondo. Quindi qualcosa di buono hanno dimostrato di saperlo fare... Almeno qualche momento d'amore l'hanno avuto. E credo sia cosa buona e giusta ricordarsi anche di questo.
un abbraccio
D.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Situazione opposta alla mia: mia madre è stata la figura che ha sempre legato l'asino dove voleva mio padre. Un uomo brillante, intelligenza ampiamente sopra media, seducente e trascinatore. Ma bipolare e ossessivo compulsivo. Gelosia come costante con la quale fare i conti ogni giorno. E, a ondate, situazioni da chiamare i Carabinieri. Non andavo ancora a scuola e già ero calato nel ruolo di connettivo fra loro. Un ruolo che m'imponeva responsabilità che stridevano fortemente con i miei 4-5 anni. La mia compagna mi dice sempre che non sono mai stato bambino. Ha ragione. Però se oggi sono come sono è anche per questo. Quindi non rimpiango ciò che non ho vissuto. Ho imparato a piangere a oltre 30 anni. Ho imparato a chiedere aiuto oltre i 40. Non l'ho comunque avuto. Ma almeno ho esorcizzato il fantasma di essere io quello che mette sempre una pezza a tutto e che si erge a pilastro di una famiglia che altrimenti non ci sarebbe. E così sono riuscito a fare la pace con mio padre. Almeno, col suo ricordo. E ho fatto pace con me stesso.
> Il ricordo di tuo padre è struggente. In te ha lasciato molto di sé. Questo dovrebbe fartelo sentire ancora presente. Verso tua madre però, sarei meno severo. Da come la descrivi credo fosse una persona che si sentiva profondamente incompiuta. La severità, la ricerca della perfezione nei comportamenti, l'ha resa ai tuoi occhi insopportabile. E penso che insopportabile fosse. Ma dalle tue parole non emergono evidenze che fosse cattiva d'animo. Se tuo padre non ha mai potuto volare, in fondo, non è solo colpa della moglie. Nessuno può prendersi tutta la colpa delle nostre imprese lasciate a mezzo. In fondo, loro due, insieme, ti hanno messo al mondo. Quindi qualcosa di buono hanno dimostrato di saperlo fare... Almeno qualche momento d'amore l'hanno avuto. E credo sia cosa buona e giusta ricordarsi anche di questo.
> un abbraccio
> D.



E' molto bello questo tuo post, e l'ho pensato anche di altri che hai scritto.
Mi piace che indichi qualcosa di buono in una situazione che è stata senz'altro fonte di sofferenza.
Mi sembra una attitudine coraggiosa.

Tra l'altro, da quel che dici ho qualche punto di contatto con te 

Benvenuto nel forum, non te l'avevo ancora detto


----------



## Donatello (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi piace che indichi qualcosa di buono in una situazione che è stata senz'altro fonte di sofferenza.Mi sembra una attitudine coraggiosa.


Grazie. Quella di estrarre gli aspetti positivi anche dalle situazioni più negative è una qualità che ho affinato nel tempo. Quando di positività non ne hai molta, diventi molto abile a trovare la poca che ancora ti resta... Mi sono sempre impedito di condizionare il presente e il futuro in nome di esperienze negative fatte in passato. Nessuno deve infatto pagare per colpe non sue. L'esperienza ha solo fatto si che non cammini molto a lungo su strade che già in passato si sono dimostrati vicoli ciechi. Tradotto: trippa per gatti non ce n'è più... 

A presto
D.

P.S. certo però che hai un nickname che non lascia molto spazio alla positività, non trovi?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Grazie. Quella di estrarre gli aspetti positivi anche dalle situazioni più negative è una qualità che ho affinato nel tempo. Quando di positività non ne hai molta, diventi molto abile a trovare la poca che ancora ti resta... Mi sono sempre impedito di condizionare il presente e il futuro in nome di esperienze negative fatte in passato. Nessuno deve infatto pagare per colpe non sue. L'esperienza ha solo fatto si che non cammini molto a lungo su strade che già in passato si sono dimostrati vicoli ciechi. Tradotto: trippa per gatti non ce n'è più...
> 
> A presto
> D.
> ...



Condivido in pieno il tuo atteggiamento.
Ma non andare più su certe strade non vuol dire che qualche volta non può capitere di finire in un fosso 
E di non sapere come uscirne.


----------



## Donatello (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma non andare più su certe strade non vuol dire che qualche volta non può capitere di finire in un fosso
> E di non sapere come uscirne.


E lo dici a un ciclista? Sai in quanti fossi mi sono imbelinato quando correvo?  Però da ognuno poi uscivo. Acciaccato, sbucciato, infangato e con fili d'erba infilati per ogni dove. Dopo qualche settimane i segni addosso al mio corpo (e alla mia mente) erano però così insignificanti da farmi rischiare ancora di finire nell'ennesimo fosso, tendando di giocarmi le mie possibilità di vittoria. E le vittorie che ho ottenuto giustificano ognuno di quei fossi... 

Forza e coraggio!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> E lo dici a un ciclista? Sai in quanti fossi mi sono imbelinato quando correvo?  Però da ognuno poi uscivo. Acciaccato, sbucciato, infangato e con fili d'erba infilati per ogni dove. Dopo qualche settimane i segni addosso al mio corpo (e alla mia mente) erano però così insignificanti da farmi rischiare ancora di finire nell'ennesimo fosso, tendando di giocarmi le mie possibilità di vittoria. E le vittorie che ho ottenuto giustificano ognuno di quei fossi...
> 
> Forza e coraggio!



Grazie 

Non sono così presuntuosa da credere che i miei fossi siano più grandi o più numerosi di quelli che incontra chiunque altro. 

Ma ci sono atleti forti e allenati, e atleti che magari stanno passando un periodo di fiato corto, di rilassamento muscolare... (tanto per continuare la metafora  ) e che dal loro fosso ne escono con una gamba rotta. E dal fosso successivo con un bracio rotto.
E quando finiscono nel terzo fosso non sanno più come arrampicarsi fuori.
Ci sto provado 

Se ti iscrivi al mio gruppo puoi leggere la mia storia. I tuoi interventi li sto apprezzando molto.


----------



## Donatello (6 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Grazie  [...] E quando finiscono nel terzo fosso non sanno più come arrampicarsi fuori.


Prima regola dopo una caduta: fare la conta delle ossa e riprendere fiato. Solo dopo avere appurato di essere tutti interi, s'inizia a pensare a rialzare il sedere. I tempi e i modi del recupero sono variabili: dipendono dalla botta e dalla reattività di ciascuno. Nessuno credo ti abbia dato un termine per risalire. Forse che questo termine te lo stia dando tu e non ti senta soddisfatta perché ancora non ce l'hai fatta? In tal caso, ricordati che non devi rendere conto a nessuno. Unico obiettivo: tornare sereni. Poi semmai ci si pensa... 
Ho trascorso la prima metà del 2009 a ritrovare me stesso: la mia salute, la mia forma fisica e psicologica, la mia soddisfazione professionale e la cura della mia famiglia. Mi sono prefissato delle imprese atletiche che mi portassero oltre i miei stessi limiti: ciò mi ha assorbito molto e quindi distratto. L'estate ha poi lavato via le ultime croste e da lì il passato fu seppellito senza pietà. Battaglia vinta. La guerra invece continua... 

Mi iscriverò al gruppo


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Grazie



Rubino per il post di cui sopra con commento "carina lei"
:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Rubino per il post di cui sopra con commento "carina lei"
> :rotfl: :rotfl:



BEH, sempre meglio di un: *vecchia stronza rinsecchita*  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> BEH, sempre meglio di un: *vecchia stronza rinsecchita*  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:

mannaggia mi sono fatta beccare a ridere in ufficio!!!!! Mi hanno guardato come una pazza!!!
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Hai ragione come sempre! :up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...



Controllati ... cacchio! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Controllati ... cacchio! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ehi mi devo pur sfogare da qualche parte! :mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

C'è già Farfalla che sta rischiando il posto per le risate in ufficio. Occhio! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> C'è già Farfalla che sta rischiando il posto per le risate in ufficio. Occhio! :carneval:



... io c'ho i gatti che mi quardano in cagnesco  mi devo preoccupare 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io c'ho i gatti che mi quardano in cagnesco  mi devo preoccupare
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



L'importante è che non ti appaiano pinguini ad offrire merendine.... quello sì che sarebbe preoccupante!!!!  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Scusate, non riesco a smettere di dire stupidaggini..... sto male....... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io c'ho i gatti che mi quardano in cagnesco  mi devo preoccupare
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Sarebbe peggio un maiale che fa l'occhio di triglia! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'importante è che non ti appaiano pinguini ad offrire merendine.... quello sì che sarebbe preoccupante!!!!  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Scusate, non riesco a smettere di dire stupidaggini..... sto male....... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:




*VERO!*


rimitivo:


:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *VERO!*
> 
> 
> rimitivo:
> ...




Eppure non ho detto nulla di straordinario :singleeye:


Grazie comunque! ​


----------

